# Snow-ex 8000 or 6000



## dsc (Jan 8, 2006)

Would like some honest opinions about the snow-ex 6000 or 8000 v-box. I'm concearned that the 6000 is hard to load with salt at the yard. I would like to have something small enough that I can keep my sadlebox in the bed or be able to install in a short bed pick up.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

dsc said:


> Would like some honest opinions about the snow-ex 6000 or 8000 v-box. I'm concearned that the 6000 is hard to load with salt at the yard. I would like to have something small enough that I can keep my sadlebox in the bed or be able to install in a short bed pick up.


DSC
I have a Vee Pro 6000 and its no problem loading it at the yard. I may be selling it and going to a dump insert with a spreader.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

Well, after I bought the 8000 and got jerked off by TryNex, I vowed to them that I would slander their product to every person I can. So here I go. An absolute POS. This product was not engineered with any thought whatsoever. They claim that it can handle bulk salt - well it can't. I ran bulk salt through it and never once did it come out clean with no hitches. I constantly had to baby it, and fart around with it. The slightest clump of salt would cause the auger to jam. Then, the controller failed. And then I failed. I called TryNex and they were of no help to me whatsoever. They gave the "its not our problem" attitude. Well piss on them. Their products are not engineered for commercial snow removal operations. If you wanna cut bags and fill it that way, well then it will work just fine - but you can also cook meat over a camp fire, but I'd rather have the convenience of modern appliances. You never see a DOT truck running TryNex equipment, then why would you. If you salt two driveways, then get it, but in my opinion, for the money they charge for that giant ice cube tray, you could spend your money on a more proven product.

Spend some time w/ the search feature and you will come across my numerous rants on this company and product. My final words are...Way too much money for a polished terd.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Andy
You are correct there have been problems with the vee pro. I have never once had a jam at the auger and all I run is bulk salt and half the time it is wet. My only problem is with the controller but the unit was already out of warranty. Is it the best out there, no but every spreader has problems. Some don't start well, some the chain is always a problem so they all have issue's. Could snowex do alot better job with taking care of the customer? YES they do fail there. This is my second winter with the vee pro 6000 and I do like it, other than it is a little slow with the feed rate.

Regards Mike


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

WELL, here I am again, And Andy long time no see. 

Did you think about doing a search on VEEPRO?? It that does not give you enough to read search BIGGIEST WASTE OF TIME AND MONEY on a salt spreader AKA VEEPRO8000. 


I am right there with Andy I have be flamed several time fo how set in my ways I am about SnonEx, TrynEx, and whom ever is responsible for sending the VEEPRO to market and having its end user do all the testing for them. WOW lets not forget about the 2 year and for a few more dollars 5 year warranty that is at best not even good to wipe you arse with it. 


Now now lets keep in mind they are coping Salt Dogg and coming up with a real V design with a screw type auger down the center for ONLY $5,500.00 still with the plauged controller that cost $500.00 to replace. Yeah, I want 10 of them yesterday. 

Flykelley, 

If I still owned one and was thinking about selling it I too would be telling others it is a good thing to own, BUT I would be leaving out the part about changing over to a dump insert w/spreader operation. Might give someone the wrong idea. After all someone has to want to buy it.

If you already do not know the two downeaster units I am running are to date the BEST bang for my dollar and I WILL NOT own a P/U without their product in the bed. These dumper/spreader have paid for themself 50times over just in profit lets not mention time saved and dependability.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

" Posted by 4evergreen"
If I still owned one and was thinking about selling it I too would be telling others it is a good thing to own, BUT I would be leaving out the part about changing over to a dump insert w/spreader operation. Might give someone the wrong idea. After all someone has to want to buy it.

If you already do not know the two downeaster units I am running are to date the BEST bang for my dollar and I WILL NOT own a P/U without their product in the bed. These dumper/spreader have paid for themself 50times over just in profit lets not mention time saved and dependability


Hi 4Evergreen
I mostly want to get a dump insert for two reason's, 1- I don't have to store the vee pro in the summer,2- I would like to have the ability to deliver small loads and to work the truck in the summer. I have been one of the lucky one's with the vee pro, I have never had it jam or fail me execpt when the controller died this fall. It worked last spring and I sold my truck, bought a new one and swapped everything over to the new truck. Got ready for winter and went to test everything and the controller was dead. I think a dump insert will work better for me but the vee pro does have its place. Is it like a big tailgate spreader, yes imo it is but it will work. Would I buy one for a large lot like a big strip mall, don't think I would but in my case all of my salting jobs are small lots like the doctors office. I hope to buy a dump insert soon.

Regards Mike


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Mike,

I also use the dump year all four seasons and I would be lost without them. Nice thing about the replacment spreader it two guys to remove it and it takes up hardly any space in the off season and easy to store in side a garage or shed.

Give Downeaster a hard look. I think you can tell by the way I post I am honest and call it the way it is. Downeaster has done everything I have asked of both them and their equipment. 

Good Luck. 

Ron G


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

4evergreenlawns said:


> Mike,
> 
> I also use the dump year all four seasons and I would be lost without them. Nice thing about the replacment spreader it two guys to remove it and it takes up hardly any space in the off season and easy to store in side a garage or shed.
> 
> ...


Hi Ron
I have talked to Bill at Downeaster and hopefully I will be placing a order with him soon. I did tell Bill that the reason I called him was because of your earlier post and how happy you are with that insert.

Regards Mike


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

My biggest advice to anyone buying ANY piece of equipment is, buy what everyone else has and is working for them. That was my biggest mistake when I bought the damn veepro. No one had it, and I bit on it. You have to look at what is working for other contractors and has been on the market for a long time with no real problems. Yes, certainly ALL snow removal equipment is going to break down because of corrosion, over worked, etc., but when the equipment is repaired does it work? When it comes new, does it work? With the Veepro, I never experienced a well operating unit.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

I will have to agree with Ron. We have 5 v pro8000 and we just had the engineer from them at our facility Tuesday. We have replaced 5 controllers and 8 vibrators under warranty in this season alone!. They showed us a new harness for the 8000 that will fix the controller failure issue. The also said they changed manufacturers of the vibrator motor as that was what was killing the controllers.I agree they are not designed for commercial use. The 8500 has addressed the issues of the 8000 but i am still hesitant to be the beta tester for them. We have 3 Swenson units and have had great luck with them. Our warranty on the 8000 are just about over and i think we got them to extend them for free to 5 years. They also set us up with a test kit to test all of the componenets. We also beat them up and should be getting a box of updated harnesses to replace all of the ones we now have.


----------



## CTerrySGD (Nov 2, 2005)

nev... can you get me a new harness too? 

Honestly though guys.... I have an 8000 and I know it's not the best spreader out there. If I had to do it again I would buy something else, but I still use it and it still makes me money! I had to replace a vibrator at the beginning of the season. I cut the cover over the auger by about five inches and it flows pretty good now. It's never gotten jammed, but I keep my salt in a dry, covered building that I built for the salt and my salt supplier delivers good dry salt to me. 

I know it's not the best but you guys make it out to be worthless. Maybe I just got a good one? 

good luck!

Chris


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

My understanding is that the new harnesses are still in beta testing but should be at the dealers before next season. They said they will send us the harnesses but did not give us any date. I will post as soon as i see them


----------



## dbcmjp (Jan 7, 2006)

*Thank you!!!*

I was just getting ready to place a bid on a provee 6000 on ebay, and thanks to you all, I have changed my mind. Thank you to all and to this site!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

flykelley said:


> Hi Ron
> I have talked to Bill at Downeaster and hopefully I will be placing a order with him soon. I did tell Bill that the reason I called him was because of your earlier post and how happy you are with that insert.
> 
> Regards Mike


Mike, once you get that insert, I hope you realize I ENVY you. lol. New truck, new boss plow, and new insert, cant beat that!

If you ever want to sell your whole rig in a few years, you know who to contact  lol


----------



## Alta Lawn Care (Aug 6, 2006)

*New Vee Pro 8000 for $1900*

I've got an opportunity to buy a sno-ex vee pro 8000 for $1900 installed. I've read mixed reviews about them but frankly, this unit would be a huge step up from my salt dogg walk behind glorified "fertilizer" spreader.

I also got a quote for a sno-way 6' spreader for $4100 installed--big difference in price.

The dealer recommended running staight salt or if I run sand/salt to make sure it's mostly salt. I don't think it would be an issue running just salt or mixing in a little sand when needed.

Some questions: 
For this price should I go for it? 
Should I spend a little more for the extra vibrator?
Are there other extras that I should get with it?

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

hopefully its this years model not last years and at that price i think it is last years stock. They made a bunch of fixes on the controller this year. We used ours for 2-3 years without a ton of problems. some spinner and stuck auhger but not that big a deal. If its push spreader or Snow ex Id be all over it just make sure you get the full warrenty at that price cause if its the old controller then its going to break down. We had to buy a new controller 2 years and a couple of months aftyer purchase then another one got covered under warrenty 11 months later. 
Pm me if you want any more info
PAUL


----------



## Alta Lawn Care (Aug 6, 2006)

*Last year's sno-ex vee pro 8000*


```
hopefully its this years model not last years and at that price i think it is last years stock. They made a bunch of fixes on the controller this year. We used ours for 2-3 years without a ton of problems. some spinner and stuck auhger but not that big a deal. If its push spreader or Snow ex Id be all over it just make sure you get the full warrenty at that price cause if its the old controller then its going to break down. We had to buy a new controller 2 years and a couple of months aftyer purchase then another one got covered under warrenty 11 months later.
```
Paul,

Thanks for the advice. I'm sure it it last year's model. I'll ask the dealer about the warranty.

Adam


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have a 5 year old 8000. Have had no issues with the controller. The chutes a little tough to install but they changed that the year after I got this one. If you're shake'n straight salt they're great. My experiments with sand have been less then satisfactory. Adding another vibrator and changing to the sand baffle would probably help, but if your spreading mostly sand look elsewhere.


----------



## Bob Church (Dec 22, 2001)

*SnowEx Vee-Pro and the Omega 2070 Controller*

The Omega 2070 dual motor controller from Karrier Company is a drop in replacement for the SnowEx Vee-Pro OEM controller. The Omega 2070 comes with a 2 year warranty and is priced right. It features "Guardian" circuit protection to protect your electric system and "Auto-Clear" that reverses the auger to help clear material jams automatically. The Omega 2070 is tough and worth your time and money.

If you want to upgrade your wiring harness and get more voltage to the drive motors get a Rhino 2070-06 harness system from Karrier Company. The Rhino includes sealed connectors at the bumper and larger gage wire from the battery to the bumber to provide more voltage to the motors. More voltage means your motors will run stronger.

And if you want to add a second vibrator to make bulk salt flow better our high performance Sure-Flow vibrator kit comes with a 30 month warranty and will save you money when compared to an OEM optimum flow vibrator kit. The kit comes with everything you need to install and operate the vibrator.

See these salt spreader performance parts on our website: www.karrierco.com

You'll love the way we make your spreader work!

Bob


----------



## grassdoctor (Jan 12, 2005)

Vpro 8000 sucks I own it and the salt dogg. the salt dogg is 10 times the spreader for half the money. There there are people that say u get what u pay for. My philosophy is try it b4 u buy it. The 8000 is the worst spreader I have ever used its worse then a tailgate spreader because a tailgate spreader will spread bag salt. It can't even spread bag salt without a shovel after its 2 years old. So after you spend 8000 grand on the trynex save an extra 10 bucks for a shovel and chunk of rebar as you will need it to shovel the salt back out of this pod.



Alta Lawn Care;350852 said:


> I've got an opportunity to buy a sno-ex vee pro 8000 for $1900 installed. I've read mixed reviews about them but frankly, this unit would be a huge step up from my salt dogg walk behind glorified "fertilizer" spreader.
> 
> I also got a quote for a sno-way 6' spreader for $4100 installed--big difference in price.
> 
> ...


----------

